# Supermarket fuel



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 

I am sure this subject must have raised its ugly head before, can't locate any forum yet. 

In this months C&CClub magazine on page 11 is a article, performance & economy of standard filling stations verses supermarket fuel. 

Some folk are adamant that they get a better performance using non supermarket fuel. 

I wonder if anyone has personal experience of this and can you say, put a percentage on any difference.

There seem to be to many variables to the same journey for me to make any comparison.


----------



## 101543 (Oct 25, 2006)

*It is a myth*

I have all Asda stores as POIs on my TT. It is the only fixed price supermarket across the country and always the cheapest. On two occasions recently I have filled up from empty at a Shell station. I have a trip computer and an Excel spread sheet that I keep up to date with all my usage. There was absolutely no difference in mpg or performance. I had driven up to the Lake District on asda and returned on shell. It all derives from the same source, trace it back to the refinery and see how they separate the two. It is a myth promoted by the big producers. The condition of the garage storage tanks is far more important than what goes into them. :!: 
Jake


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In practice I fill-up according to convenience and price, and every so often treat the van to a dose of:
http://www.jsoils.co.uk/pdfs/Millers Diesel Power Plus Tech Info.pdf

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard. Living quite close to the Shell refinery at Ellesmere Port I can assure you that Asda, Sainsbury's, Morrison's and all the other local supermarkets draw fuel out of the Shell refinery.
Cheers Sid


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for the replies. It does confirm my suspicions. At the end of the day it does come down to whats left in your pocket. If you have room for another credit card, the Asda one does give you 2p/litre off. 

Thanks Sid for the mail from down under. We to will be in NZ during Feb next year 2 weeks in the nth & 3 in the sth. Cant wait. 

Kind regards


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I totally agree its the same, but i do believe that one of the main petrol companies does a super diesel ?? I'm not sure what they call it ?? has anyone used it and does it really give a better MPG or is that another myth as well ?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You mean BP Ultimate? 

More additives for a cleaner engine etc. Personally I prefer a periodic shot of Millers as better VFM.

Dave


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree with Dave, a Cetane additive/cleaner does help or at least I perceve it helps, so I use it too. I use to live near Avonmouth and all tankers or all descriptions load from there inc many of the supermarket brands.
I beleive the only notable exception being Tesco's Bio Deisel (B5) which I buy by choice where I dont have to go out of my way to get it.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Great thats the stuff ? does it actually give a better MPG ?



DABurleigh said:


> You mean BP Ultimate?
> 
> More additives for a cleaner engine etc. Personally I prefer a periodic shot of Millers as better VFM.
> 
> Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Autocar mag had a test a while back on petrol. They ran a car on a dyno using different fuels. There was some difference between them, I think BP was the best followed by Tesco, Shell was near the bottom.

I use 2 tanks of derv a week in my car, I normally use Sainsburys or BP, but that is just for the Nectar points. I have never noticed any difference between any fuels, I did try BP ultimate for a few weeks and no difference in mpg or performance.

Richard....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Great thats the stuff ? does it actually give a better MPG ?"

BP claim an average of 1% better via independent tests; that's well within my error bars of any significant difference.

Dave


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i did once see the manageress of a local Somerfield filling station filling up at the local Morrisons filling station when i asked why she said the fuel from Morrisons was a better quality.

Dave


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Or cheaper than Somerfield!

A friend of mine runs an oil distribution business and a BP garage. He fills his tankers at Ellesmere Port every day and delivers to Jet, many independants and his own garage and does not have separate tanks on his tankers. It is all the same stuff (at the same grade). His tankers join the same que at the refinery as Sainsbury's, ASDA and Morrisons.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i get better mpg in france and a lot more for my pound/euro


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*supermarket fuel*

if you look at the location of refineries and bulk storage depots around the country, you will see that no refiner could possibly supply the whole country from his locations. all brands are "exchanged" you may think you are buying a particular brand of fuel, but unless you are close to that brands storage depot , you will be buying someone elses fuel. this is not important as its all made to the same specification. companies give the impression their fuel is superior to enhance their market share but often sell you a rivals fuel . comparison tests are a waste of time unless you draw your test samples direct from a refinery. if you drive around uk buying fuel from the same supermarket chain eventually you will have used every brand available plus cocktails of every brand. BUY THE CHEAPEST


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

HonestJohn's comments on fuel quality are here:
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/faq.htm?id=46

Dave


----------



## 100732 (Aug 28, 2006)

Rather pleased Marks & Sparks don't sell fuel (yet), just imagine the OTT TV advertising......This is no ordinary diesel, this is Marks & Spencer diesel etc., etc.,


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Honestjohn has a link to www.petrolprices.com which i find very handy if you want to find your nearest/cheapest garage

www.petrolprices.com


----------

